# New World Record?



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/outdoors/20060320-1251-bn20bass.html

What a hog! Says he foul hooked it???


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

look at the eyes and gut on that thing! holy smokes!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This HAS to be the most interesting fish story in decades. It was building up to this, and it goes to show that C&R will pay off for big fish.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/index - more from ESPN/Bassmaster

I'm going after the ND State record this summer!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Thats unreal, the fish probably has 5+lbs of eggs in it


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good follow-up on F&S website: http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstre ... 41,00.html

Man, what if this fish DIES? He catches it, holds it, but knows he most likely cannot submit it for lack of measurments, certified scale, etc. He held the record, but could not have it. Makes me wonder what it will be like when I release the ND state record smallmouth! LOL :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hats off to that guy for letting that fish go!!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Stupid to let it go. If we are talking a world record, he could have made millions just off endorsements. I'm all for catch & release, but in this case...CASH OUT!


----------

